# musique macs > chaîne Hifi : comment s'y retrouver?



## garkadin (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé quelques infos sur le sujet sur d'autres discussions mais aujourd'hui je n'ai pas la réponse à ma situation.

Le but est simple : écouter de la musique stockée dans des macs sur une chaîne Hifi.

J'ai des morceaux stockés dans et hors iTunes sur trois machines :
 - un powermac G4 (tour), en 10.5.4 avec iTunes 8.2 (23)
- un macbook air, en 10.7.4 avec iTunes 10.6.3 (25)
- un iPhone 3G, en 4.2.1 (8C148)
+ et aussi sur un disque dur externe relié au powermac en firewire

Pour le moment, j'écoute la musique sur des enceintes d'ordinateur reliées au G4, soit via iTunes, soit via VLC (pour la musique stockée sur le DD externe).

Les deux macs sont reliés à une Freebox HD (v5)
- le powermac par ethernet car pas équipé pour le wifi
- le macbook air par réseau wifi  (fonction routeur activée sur la Freebox)

L'ampli de la chaîne est relié à la Freebox par un câble optique (pas d'entrée HDMI sur l'ampli).

J'envisage d'installer une borne Airport Express, car  d'après ce que je comprends elle devrait me permettre d'écouter sur ma  chaîne hifi de la musique de n'importe laquelle de ces sources&#8230;
 Mais j'ai lu que la borne Airport Express se combinait mal ou pas  du tout ou difficilement avec la Freebox HD (v5) pour des raisons  d'incompatibilité.
Et aussi que l'Airport Express ne permet d'écouter de la musique que via iTunes et pas via VLC (à moins d'installer Airfoil)&#8230;

Donc pour résumer : 
- quelle serait la meilleure solution pour écouter de la musique, par iTunes ou VLC, provenant du G4 (non équipé de wifi), du disque externe qui lui est relié, de l'iPhone, ou du MacBook Air?
- L'Airport Express peut-elle fonctionner avec la Freebox HD (v5)?
- Y a-t-il des alternatives à l'Airport Express (qui fonctionnent aussi avec VLC par exemple)?
- L'apple TV permet-elle cela, et si oui, n'est-elle pas plus intéressante, vu la faible  différence de prix, que l'Airport Express, avec ses possibilités étendues (je possède un téléviseur équipé en HDMI)?

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu une expérience similaire et peut-il m'éclairer là-dessus?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## crazy_c0vv (5 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Pour ma part je n'utilise pas de borne Airport Express avec ma Freebox. Par contre, ma freebox est une V6 et dispose donc de la fonctionnalité Airport ! Les deux boîtiers, d'ailleurs, ont cette fonctionnalité. 

Une solution pour toi serait peut-être d'upgrader vers une V6 ? 

Sinon il y a bien entendu la solution Airfoil, qui permet de transformer n'importe quel ordinateur sous Windows ou Mac OS en "borne" Airport. J'utilise ça chez moi, j'ai Airfoil Speaker sur mon pc "de jeu" qui dispose d'enceintes. Je lui envoie le son provenant du iTunes de mon Macbook. Ca ne fonctionne pas trop mal mais c'est cher pour ce que ça fait. 

Airfoil permet aussi d'envoyer du son de n'importe quel appli vers une borne Airport (une vraie, une freebox V6 ou un ordinateur exécutant airfoil speaker, donc ). Dans ton cas, cela te permettrait d'envoyer du son de VLC vers une borne airport. Cependant, je me demande s'il n'y a pas une conversion à la volée du fichier musical avec ce logiciel, si le format n'est pas AAC ou MP3. 

Dans le même genre tu as Shareport qui fait exactement la même chose, mais sans la fonction "émettrice". Lui ne permet que de faire une "borne". Je ne sais pas s'il existe sous Mac, je pense que oui, je n'ai testé que la version Win. Et surtout, *c'est gratuit*.

L'Apple TV ne fait pas fonction de borne Airport, ce qui est bien dommage avouons-le. Par contre, si tu as ta musique dans des bibliothèque iTunes, elles apparaissent disponibles sur la TV. Pas très pratique pour toi j'en ai bien peur.


----------



## Aliboron (5 Juillet 2012)

Avec la Freebox v6, ce n'est pas plutôt d'AirPlay qu'il s'agit ? Chez moi, en tout cas, ça marche très bien.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (5 Juillet 2012)

Oui tout à fait ! Je me suis mélangé entre Airport et Airplay 

Je dirais même que c'est AirTunes pour la Freebox, audio uniquement.


----------



## garkadin (5 Juillet 2012)

Merci à crazy_c0vv et Aliboron (tiens tiens ) pour vos réponses.

Pour la Freebox v6, n'étant pas spécialiste, je ne suis pas très motivé pour 1. attendre x semaines d'avoir la nouvelle box 2. payer 120 alors que j'ai déjà un Blu-Ray 3. risquer d'être confronté à des problèmes de paramétrages alors que ma Freebox HD v5 fonctionne très bien. 4. risquer un échec car je ne suis pas sûr que mon PowerMac en 10.5.4 relié à la Freebox en Ethernet puisse avoir accès à Airplay. 
+ Airplay ne me permet pas de lire des fichiers hors iTunes (or j'ai de la musique stockée hors iTunes sur un DD externe que je lis avec VLC).
Bref, la Freebox 6, pour le moment, je ne suis pas encore prêt.

Airfoil, j'ai chargé une vieille version d'essai sur mon iBook en 10.5.8 mais pour le moment il ne reconnaît pas la Freebox HD (je n'ai pas beaucoup insisté non plus) et puis Airfoil ne me sert pas pour le Powermac qui n'est pas en wifi mais en Ethernet (et si je pouvais éviter d'avoir plusieurs procédures, genre Freeplayer en Ethernet pour le powermac, Airport Express pour le portable, etc.).

J'aimerais un seul dispositif pour lire la musique, iTunes et autre, depuis le Powermac en Ethernet (10.5) + le MacBook Air en wifi (10.7) + l'iPhone 3G (4.2).

D'après ce que je comprends, ça semble "mission impossible" 

Vraiment?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Juillet 2012)

Non, c'est tout à fait possible.

Effectivement la Freebox V6 peut être mise de côté. A la place, tu peux acheter une borne Airport Express. Par contre, je ne saurai te dire si tu risques de rencontrer des soucis d'incompatibilité avec la Freebox. A priori je dirai que tout ira bien. Après à toi de voir comment tu la relie au réseau (Wifi ou Ethernet). Dans tous les cas, si ta Freebox est en mode routeur, tu dois mettre la borne airport en mode "Bridge". 

Du moment que les macs sont sur le même réseau, il n'y a pas de soucis, ils vont "voir" la borne. Peu importe qu'ils se connectent en Wifi ou en Ethernet. Il s'agit du même réseau, donc tout communique. Seule la connectique change.  

La Freebox V5 ne peut être vue par iTunes ou Airfoil car elle n'est pas compatible Airplay, contrairement à la V6. 

Airfoil, justement c'est son but, permet d'utiliser n'importe quelle application et d'envoyer son son vers une borne Airplay/AirTunes.  Selon son réglage, tu peux lui indiquer aussi d'envoyer le son du système au complet si tu veux.

Donc pour toi, je dirai :
- Borne Airport Express, reliée en Ethernet ou en Wifi à la Freebox. Mode bridge. Tu la branches sur ta chaine hifi.
- Airfoil sur le Mac qui utilise autre chose que iTunes. Tu le règle pour lui dire d'envoyer VLC vers la borne airport. Tu peux aussi utiliser iTunes en parallèle. Tu peux aussi lui dire d'envoyer *tout* le son du Mac.
- iTunes pour les autres Macs.
- L'iPhone, s'il est relié en Wifi au réseau, détectera également la borne. 

Attention par contre, si tu envoies de la musique ou du son avec un des appareils vers la borne, celle-ci se "bloque" et les autres appareils n'y ont plus accès pour diffuser de la musique.


----------



## garkadin (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse très claire et circonstanciée!
J'y vois plus clair maintenant.

Mais reste une question quand même : penses-tu que je puisse profiter du fait qu'Airfoil "débride" la borne Airport Express (et donc permette d'envoyer de la musique depuis VLC par ex.) avec le Mac fixe (tour G4) qui n'a pas de wifi? 
Autrement dit, Airfoil fonctionnera-t-il avec ce mac qui :
1. n'a pas de wifi et sera donc relié à l'Airport par Ethernet? (Airfoil pourra communiquer avec l'Airport Express via Ethernet?)
2. fonctionne en 10.5.4 et 8.2 pour iTunes? (c'est pas des versions trop anciennes pour l'Airport Express?)

Sinon, tu me confirmes bien que tout cela n'est pas possible avec l'Apple TV?

Merci encore de ton aide!


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Juillet 2012)

Hello

A ma connaissance, l'Apple TV n'est pas compatible Airplay, on ne peut donc pas lui envoyer de musique pour qu'il la redirige dans une chaine hifi.

Comme je te disais, pas de soucis pour des équipements qui sont en filaire et en Wifi. Du moment que tout passe par le même routeur (ta freebox, donc), ça va communiquer. 

Airfoil ne débride pas la borne Airport. Il lui envoie un signal qu'elle peut ensuite diffuser à la chaine hifi. Comme si tu utilisais iTunes, le signal envoyé vers la borne est le même. 
Sur ton G4, le son va sortir de VLC, Airfoil va le récupérer en l'envoyer à la borne par le réseau. 

Pour ce qui est des versions et des compatibilités, il faudrait vérifier sur le site d'Apple le minimum requis en OS et version de iTunes pour utiliser la nouvelle borne airport. Sinon tu peux te diriger vers une borne en occasion.


----------



## garkadin (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ces précisions.

Je viens de regarder les compatibilités sur le site Apple, effectivement pour le 10.5, ça a l'air d'aller, par-contre pas sûr du tout pour l'iPhone, qui tourne sous OS4 chez moi alors que la borne demande l'OS5 (mais comme je n'ai qu'un iPhone 3G je vais quand même pas un acheter un autre juste pour cela! Ils sont un peu casse- quand même avec leur bras de fer pour faire toujours acheter plus).

Mais merci en tout cas.

question subsidiaire (et finale) : il existe d'autres bornes du même type qui peuvent fonctionner avec Mac ou Airport Express a le monopole?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Juillet 2012)

Je crois qu'Airport Express a ce monopole 

Il existe cependant des amplis je pense qui ont cette fonctionnalité, la Freebox V6, un ordi avec Shairport...


----------



## garkadin (6 Juillet 2012)

Euh oui, mais je pense que les prix n'ont rien à voir
Ah là là, le commerce

Merci pour tout en tout cas, je posterai éventuellement pour donner le résultat de mes essais (mais après tout, who cares? à part moi!  )

Le sujet est clos donc


----------



## garkadin (10 Juillet 2012)

Ça y est, la borne Airport Express est installée, ça fonctionne!

Une note à toutes fins utiles : 
je me suis quand même fait une frayeur : croyant que l'installation serait plus facile, j'ai d'abord relié la borne AE à la Freebox via Ethernet pour la configurer. 
Résultat : "erreur inattendue" et Internet coupé

Ensuite, j'ai débranché l'ethernet reliant AE et Freebox, et la borne a beaucoup mieux réagi, impeccable!
Pour moi cela reste un mystère, mais l'essentiel est que ça marche

Merci encore à tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

Par-contre, impossible de diffuser le son de l'iPhone 3G (avec iOS 4.2.1) sur la chaîne
A priori c'est effectivement impossible mais si quelqu'un a un "truc", à tout hasard


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Content que ça fonctionne pour toi ! 

Normalement ton iPhone est capable de diffuser de la musique, mais à condition qu'il soit connecté au réseau wifi chez toi. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Euh, qu'entends-tu par "connecté"?
Oui, si j'active le wifi sur l'iphone il est connecté à mon réseau
mais comment faire pour la musique? 
A priori l'iPhone 3G (avec iOS 4.2) ne "supporte" pas Airplay
tu as une autre technique?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'iPhone non... Je suis certain pourtant que cette version est compatible avec Airplay. Il doit y avoir une option dans le lecteur musique, mais je n'ai pas d'iPhone/iPod sous la main pour tester.


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas avec l'iPhone 3GS?
Je ne vois pas d'option sur mon iPhone

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur Internet me ramène (malheureusement) à cette conclusion
Qui recoupe ceci :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4437

Il semble en effet qu'Airplay ait été présent dans une version bêta de de l'iPhone 3G, mais enlevée depuis :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2663139?start=0&tstart=0

Mais si par miracle tu as une autre option, ça m'intéresse bien sûr!


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

En effet, j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison... Cette limitation n'a aucun intérêt, mais bon...

Là, du coup, je ne vois pas comment faire... :rose:
Un jailbreak peut-être ?


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Alors là, autant me demander de sauter dans le vide en parlant chinois 

Je crois que je préfère encore attendre d'acheter un iPhone 4 plutôt que de passer des heures à démonter le moteur en risquant de ne jamais le remonter

Mais merci quand même!


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

Le jailbreak n'est pas compliqué en fait. Maintenant je comprends que tu n'en ai pas envie. 

Enfin la solution pour écouter de la musique sur l'iPhone serait peut être simplement de le relier par un câble à la chaine hifi. Soit un câble avec une fiche RCA, ou bien un petit dock prévu à cet effet...


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Ouaip Je vais voir ça Merci.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

Si tu transfère la musique qui est sur l'iPhone sur le Mac, tu peux ensuite contrôler ton iTunes avec l'iPhone. Il faut installer une appli gratuite et ensuite ton iPhone devient une sorte de télécommande pour iTunes. 
Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour le tuyau.
Cela dit, si la musique est déjà sur le mac, autant l'utiliser avec la toute nouvelle Airport Express! 

En fait, c'est juste pour continuer à écouter des trucs que j'écoute sur l'iPhone dans la rue une fois arrivé chez moi tout en faisant autre chose et sans avoir les écouteurs greffés à l'oreille.
Donc pour ça - en attendant l'iPhone suivant - autant utiliser un câble ou un dock (encore une dépense) comme tu le disais dans ton mail précédent.
Ou, effectivement, avoir la même chose sur le Mac pour continuer l'écoute


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

L'avantage de la deuxième solution c'est qu'elle ne coûte rien. 

L'autre il faut au minimum acheter un câble, si tu ne l'as pas déjà.


----------



## garkadin (11 Juillet 2012)

Il faudra au moins l'été pour trancher un tel dilemme


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juillet 2012)

Oui, je te conseille de bien y réfléchir, ce choix est primordial après tout


----------

